# Dual Threadripper X399 Supermicro Boards....?



## chimuelo (Aug 1, 2017)

Watch the whole video if you're a Studio geek.


----------



## Publius (Aug 7, 2017)

$2100--ouch! Very interesting idea, though.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 7, 2017)

I know.
But they are in production and probably won't sell many.
In a year of two they'll be 1200 probably.
I particularly love how you can raise it to operate while standing.

I'm thinking guys with 128GB DAWs would love an all in one desk.
Dual threadrippers for 2 TBs of RAM would be sick...


----------



## Publius (Aug 7, 2017)

I can see the attraction of it. Just not there on the cost. I think it would be a good idea to reduce the cost by getting rid of the motor to raise and lower it. I bet that's the most expensive part of the desk.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 7, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Watch the whole video if you're a Studio geek.



LOL. My DAW is housed in a Lian Li case now, but certainly nothing like that. Not in this lifetime...


----------



## Publius (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't spend a lot on cases. I look for one that has a nice internal layout--hold more ssd and less CD rom drives, for instance. Screwdriver-less takedown a plus, but I haven't paid for that yet. I get one that looks really boring to make it less attractive for someone who might break into my house and steal things--hasn't happened yet, but just in case. I then go to amazon and buy a sheet or two of acoustic sheeting and slap that on the inside of the pc case as appropriate (don't cover too many fan holes). My pc is quieter than the ambient sound in the room for the most part.

I am using a large traditional hardwood desk for computer and audio as I got it cheap decades ago and refinished it. The mini-tower goes underneath as is quite common. I would probably benefit more from a 'studio' type desk that has some rackmount shelves on it, but so far, I make do with what I have.


----------



## Publius (Aug 28, 2017)

Some discussion of the new AMD threadrippers in the context of database servers. More of a product line overview than anything more in-depth. Is Cubase numa-aware? I sort of understand NUMA, but not sure how an app can 'take advantage' of it. My impression is that NUMA--non uniform memory access--cann allow multiple tiers of ram, so I guess NUMA aware could mean directing in-memory objects into faster or slower ram.

https://sqlperformance.com/2017/08/...a9wrHzng2Xp2o8-E2znvOZdeGvyhiw&_hsmi=55713219


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 28, 2017)

I think by next year, because of Microsoft, not some DAW developer, new machines and apps will finally be able to see more efficient use of resources.
I've got 18 x ADSP-21369 DSP Chips running, mixing adding real time FX to 64 Stereo ASIO Channels, into 8 busses and 8 AUXchannels.
It runs at 48k/ 64 samples/ 1.7 msec. and uses 30% of its power.
Chips run at 400MHz iirc.
My PC would gag on that and it runs 11 times "faster".

So I don't expect better performance but Quad Channel RAM reading 1TB of RAM might allow our less than 128GB sized templates some breathing room.
Software needs to catch up to hardware sooner or later.
I'd still prefer a custom audio OS.
App£€ and Micro$oft don't even know or care what we need....


----------



## Publius (Aug 28, 2017)

The economies of scale allow a somewhat bloated non-real time OS like windows to run on an extremely powerful inexpensive cpu and yield a workable audio system. My wry observation has been that just as soon as intel puts out a more powerful cpu, Microsoft puts out a new version of windows that allows the new processer to perform its tasks no faster than the previous one did with the earlier generation of windows.


----------

